# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian Science fiction?

## GreenLarry

I enjoy reading science fiction but have not come across any russian authors yet. Are there any good recommendations,translated into english?

----------


## Оля

Братья Стругацие. Brothers Strugatsky.
I don't know though where you can find their novels in English. 
P.S. Wow! Look here: http://www.rusf.ru/abs/english/

----------


## ST

Don't forget about Sergey Lukyanenko (creator of famous Night Watch serie).
I guess he is number one now it Russian Sci-Fi field. http://www.rusf.ru/lukian/english/

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Don't forget about Sergey Lukyanenko (creator of famous Night Watch serie).
> I guess he is number one now it Russian Sci-Fi field. http://www.rusf.ru/lukian/english/

 Yes, Lukyanenko is a good choice. But frankly speaking his Sci-Fi novels are nothing to write home about - apart from "Labyrinth of Reflections", which forestalled an idea of "Matrix". He is far more succesful as a fantasy writer (and popularity of Night Watch series is a testament to it). 
There's also a classical author Alexander Beliaev. His most famous novels are "Professor Dowell's head", "The Amphibian Man" and (probably) "The Island of Crushed Ships" (they were even made into movies).

----------


## Triton

http://www.shnaresys.com/roadside/picnic/parallel.htm 
Parallel Russian-English text of the novel _Roadside Picnic_ by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

There are Pelevin's books available in English.

----------


## Ramil

Since when Pelevin has become a *sci*-fi writer? 
Russian sci-fi is best familiarised with in following order:
Alexander Belyaev http://www.lib.ru/RUFANT/BELAEW/
Arkady and Boris Strugatsky http://www.lib.ru/STRUGACKIE/ 
Others.
Lukyanenko took much from Strugatsky brothers but had never bested them. His last works are pure cr@p.

----------


## Lampada

> http://www.shnaresys.com/roadside/picnic/parallel.htm 
> Parallel Russian-English text of the novel _Roadside Picnic_ by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky.

 Отличная находка!  Спасибо!
Я открою тему для ссылок с параллельными текстами.

----------


## Rtyom

Well, he's no realistic in the slightest! 
Seriously, why not? It`s not SCIENCE, but what is a proper word?

----------


## Ramil

> Well, he's no realistic in the slightest! 
> Seriously, why not? It`s not SCIENCE, but what is a proper word?

 Well, maybe just fiction? No, really, I've never considered Pelevin to be a sci-fi writer. I can't just go and put any of his book on the same shelf with, say, Red Bradbury. 
I may be not completely serious about that, but most of the Pelevin's books feel like as if they've been written during an LSD trip.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Seriously, why not? It`s not SCIENCE, but what is a proper word?

 Probably because there's no science in his novels whatsoever.  :: 
In Russian it's called 'non-conformist fiction' (if there's such a term in Emglish? The stuff Beigbeder and the like write..)

----------


## Rtyom

We have different definitions for фантастика.  ::

----------


## GreenLarry

> Братья Стругацие. Brothers Strugatsky.
> I don't know though where you can find their novels in English.

 Thanks. I think I have one of their books on my wish list at Bookmooch.com( a place to get books which others dont want anymore)

----------


## IgorVK

I would like to recommend you "Metro 2033" by Dmitriy Glukhovskiy.
It is not a classical literature book but it might be intresting for you.
This book was very popular last year, so the sequel was written this year.
The summary of the plot is following. Nuclear war happened, population of the largest Russian cities was destroyed.
Moscow wasn't destroyed by a nuclear explosion but it was polluted. Survived people went to metro for permanent living.
Some time later, population fell into several states. The storyline have some resemblances to the plot of the Fallout game.

----------

